# Craftsman 5600 watt generator:any good?



## loveSearsgear

Hello guys. I just ordered a new Craftsman 5600 watt generator online last night and I was wondering if anyone has one. Let me know about yours and what do you think.


----------



## Chris

*I own one.*

the 5600watts sure do provide ample power and I think the 10HP B&S really works well. Mine is on wheels and performs perfectly. I had the chance to work with it during the storms earlier in the year down here and it was fabulous!!!

Hope you like yours!
Thanks!

Andy


----------



## loveSearsgear

I was hoping to run the well pump and fridge maybe a microwave oven. Do you think it will handle all of that? I new to the generator scene so I am ignorant when it comes to these.


----------



## leolav

My folks have that same generator and it has performed very well. They use it to fire up their fridge, well pump, furnace and microwave. Does this and doesn't blink at all.


----------



## jbgard

I have had a 5000 watt Sears for years, it runs well pump, furnace, refridgerator, freezer, 1 burner on stove or microwave, and lights, tv (cable usually out when power is anyway). 

I have it wired to circuit box with a "main" circuit to switch over from street power to generator, so there will be no power feeding back into the utility lines. Be sure this is done correctly, it is possible to kill someone working on restoring utility service if there is not a switch isolating your house from the outside utilities while the generator is running.

If you do this, you have to be very careful to unplug motors and compressors while starting generator. You also have to be very careful not to overload generator when it is running. Also do not run computer unless you have a good surge protecte/power backup.

You should be in good shape with the 5600 watt, and the envy of the neighborhood when the power is out. You may also find out that you have a lot of new "friends" when they are sitting in the cold and dark. 

Joel


----------



## loveSearsgear

I live way back off in the woods so I don't think I will have to worry 'bout the neighbors. 

I just went and looked at my well pump..."d'oh", it's hardwired. Unless I get that switch your talking about, I going to have to figure out some way of connecting straight to the well pump.


----------



## ironhat

Hi loveSears,
The transfer switches aren't cheap ($450-$500 installed) but are well worth it. You identify the appliances that you want to be operational and the electrician will selectively wire those circuits into the transfer switches. You can then select which ones you will turn on. That will include the pump. I feel that it was money well spent on keeping my family and the linemen/women safe by using a professional and the correct equipment.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## loveSearsgear

Your probably right. I will go ahead and get the transfer switch just as soon as I pay off the generator. Thanks guys for your advise.


----------



## johndeere

I bought one in July to run my sump pump during power outages.Have not really used it much yet but.Is a very easy starting engine.Not exactly quite however.But that was not a concern for me.I would like to run my well pump also but it is hardwired.I will only use mine for the sump pump and possibly refregerator and deep freeze.


----------



## loveSearsgear

I just got my new generator home and I have to say it's a real horse! Bring on Winter!


----------

